# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Ndre Mjeda

## NoName

*Ndre Mjeda* 



*Hyrje* 

Poezia e Mjedës shënoi kalimin nga letërsia e Rilindjes romantike, me problematikë kryesisht atdhetare, te letërsia e Pavarësisë, ku mbizotëroi problematika shoqërore dhe realizmi. Ndre Mjeda lindi më 20 nëntor 1866 në Shkodër në një familje të varfër. I ati ishte një barì, i zbritur nga fshati. Ai vdiq herët dhe e la Mjedën të vogël. E ëma mbeti e vè, për të mbajtur dy fëmijët u detyrua të lante rroba te familjet e pasura të qytetit. Aftësitë e rralla që shquanin Mjedën që në fëmijëri, tërhoqën vëmendjen e jezuitëve, të cilët jo rrallë zgjidhnin kuadro nga shtresat e varfra dhe i futnin në seminare. Ata e futën në seminarin e tyre italian të Shkodrës. Meqenëse edhe këtu Mjeda i ri u shqua për zotësi, e dërguan të ndiqte studimet e larta në Spanjë, Poloni, Kroaci dhe Itali. Kësaj rrethane poeti i detyron njohjen e gjuhëve të ndryshme të huaja dhe kulturën e gjerë klasike, që do t'i vlejë shumë gjatë veprimtarisë së tij të mëvonshme letrare. Në formimin e personalitetit të mjedës ndikuan dy faktorë: nga njëra anë shkolla fetare, që përcaktoi deri diku botëkuptimin e tij, nga ana tjetër idealet kombëtare me të cilat ra në kontakt herët e që, si bir i popullit të thjeshtë i ndiente thellë. Këto ideale qenë për të riun flaka që e ushqeu talentin e tij poetik. Më 1887 Mjeda 21 vjeçar botoi "Vaji i bylbylit", një elegji që është njëkohësisht edhe një këngë shprese. Në këtë poemth rinor, plot fluturime romantike, jepet dhembja për fatin e kombit të robëruar dhe optimizmi për të ardhmen e tij. Ndërkaq Mjeda e ndiente veten të ndrydhur nga rregullat e shoqërisë jezuite. 
Konflikti ndërmjet tij dhe urdhërit ku bënte pjesë, arriti në pikën më të lartë, pas dy vjetësh, kur poeti i ri, që kishte mbaruar studimet dhe ishte dërguar të jepte mësim në një shkollë të lartë fetare në Itali, detyrohet të largohet. Duke e ndier veten tashmë më të lirë, ai iu kushtua me një zjarr të dyfishuar çështjes kombëtare dhe zhvilloi një veprimtari të gjerë atdhetare e kulturore. Themeloi shoqërinë kulturore "Agimi". Mori pjesë në një kongres gjuhësor lidhur me çështjë të shqipes në Hamburg. Ai shkroi për mirditorët një memorandum, drejtuar përfaqësuesëve të fuqive të mëdha në Shkodër, ku ankoheshin kundër qeverisë osmane. Poeti ngriti zërin me rastin e mbylljes së shkollës së mesme shqipe në Korçë nëpërmjet një vjershe që është një kushtrim i hapur etj. Kjo veprimtari nuk mund të mos i binte në sy qeverisë osmane, e cila më 1902 e arrestoi poetin dhe gati sa nuk e internoi në Anadoll (ky rast i dhimbshëm i jetës së Mjedës gjeti pasqyrimin poetik në poemthin "I tretuni"). 
Edhe pas kësaj, poeti nuk pushoi së punuari për çështjen shqiptare, qoftë në fushën letrare, qoftë në fushën gjuhësore. Në këta vjet, nën ndikimin e hovit të madh të lëvizjes atdhetare si edhe të kontaktit të përditshëm me jetën e fshatarëve, lindën krijimet e tij më të mira. 
Si shumë rilindës të tjerë, Mjeda shpresonte se çlirimi kombëtar do të sillte përmirësimin e gjendjes së masave. Një mendim i tillë përshkon poemën e fuqishme "Liria" e shkruar në vitet 1910-1911, pra në prag të shpalljes së pavarësisë. Ngjarjet pas 1912-ës për Mjedën qenë një zhgënjim i hidhur. 
Në të vërtetë, që këtej e tutje, ai do t'i kushtohet kryesisht veprimtarisë gjuhësore. Më 1917 Mjeda mblodhi dhe botoi në vëllimin "Juvenilja" krijimet poetike, të shkruara gjatë Rilindjes që për shumë shkaqe s'kishin mundur të shihnin dritë më parë. Ai hyri kështu në letërsinë tonë si poet i shquar. Në vitet 1920-1924 Mjeda u zgjodh deputet i opozitës, i krahut demokratik. Pas ardhjes së Zogut në fuqi, Mjeda u largua nga jeta politike. Ai vazhdoi të ishte famulltar i thjeshtë në fshatin e vogël Kukël, gjersa në vitet e fundit të jetës së tij kleri e mori si mësues të shqipes në gjimnazin e vet të Shkodrës. Mjeda iu vu atëherë me tërë energjitë e veta edukimit të rinisë me dashuri të veçantë për gjuhën dhe për kulturën shqiptare. 
Pak muaj para vdekjes, (1 gusht 1937), botoi, si testament poetik të rrallë për bukuri e forcë, poemthin "Liria".



[vazhdon]

----------


## NoName

*Krijimtaria* 



Mjeda shkroi shumë krijime poetike, shkrime për fëmijës si dhe proza me karakter didaktik fetar. Por ai mbetet kryesisht poet. Veprat e tij kryesore janë "Juvenilja", "Liria", "Lisus", "Scodra". 
Dy poemthat e para "Vaji i bylbylit" dhe "i tretuni" paraqitin interes jo vetëm si fillime të krijimtarisë letrare të Mjedës, por edhe për vlerën atdhetare dhe artistike, si edhe për mundësinë që na japim të ndjekim zhvillimin e personalitetit artistik të poetit. "Vaji i bylbylit" është krejt lirik dhe shtjellohet nëpërmjet një simboli; bilbili i mbyllur në kafaz është shqiptari nën zgjedhën osmane. 
Ndonëse vepra mbështillet me tisin e hollë të melankonisë, i kuptueshëm për moshën dhe për gjendjen shpirtërore në të cilën u shkrua, përfundimi i saj është thellësisht optimist, pasqyron ligjin filozofik të përparimit të jetës, që frymëzon edhe besimin në të ardhmen e Shqipërisë. 
"I tretuni" dëshmon për një pjekuri më të madhe ideoartistike. Melankonia e "Vajit të bylbylit" këtu është shndërruar në dhembje krenare, stoike, e cila shprehet më së miri nëpërmjet paralelizmit me natyrën në shtrëngatë, që e hap poemthin. 
Ndryseh nga poemthi i parë, ky ka një subjekt të dhënë në forma lirike; fatin e një atdhetari shqiptar, të internuar nga pushtuesit. Poeti do të ketë mendua se ky mund të kishte qenë edhe fati i tij. Në këngën e parë që përshkruan ndarjen e të mërguarit me qytetin e lindjes, Shkodrën dhe me atdheun, duken qartë elementët autobiografikë. Po Mjeda nuk mbeti në shtjellimin e thjeshtë të një materiali jetësor; ai diti ta përgjithësojë e t'i japë vlerë aktuale. Heroi i poemthit është një fshatar i varfër. Dhe tek zgjedhja e një protagonisti të tillë, ndihet dashuria e Mjedës për masat fshatare, ndjenjë që do ta shtyjë gjatë tërë krijimtarisë së vet t'i zgjedhëheronjtë nga rradhët e fshatarësisë. Te "I tretuni" ndeshen figurat dhe mjetet e njohura romantike të pasqyrimit të realitetit si: ngjyrat e forta në përshkrimin e natyrës, stuhia në pjesën e parë, që ka edhe një kuptim simbolik, bregdeti i ashpër shkëmbor, ku ka qëndruar heroi duke kujtuar atdheun, ndonjë simbol, si lejleku që e lidh me vendlindjen. Këtu gjenden edhe elementë të riprodhimit besnik të mjedisit, nëpërmjet kujtimeve të protagonistitdhe sidomos vizatimi i figurës së nënës. Lirizmi dhe epizmi shkrihen në mënyrë të harmonishme. Variacioni në vargje e strofa pasqyron botën shpirtërore të trazuar të protagonistit. Poemthi mbyllet me një frymë të lartë burrërore dhe optimiste: heroi nuk pendohet për rrugën e zgjedhur, po është krenar se vuan për hir të atdheut. Nëpërmjet figurës së nënës "të treturit" që del në këngën e fundit, lartësohet figura e nënës shqiptare, e dhembshur dhe kreshnike, që rrit bij trima dhe atdhetarë. Që në këtë poemth të hershëm shohim atë që do të jetë një meritë e rëndësishme e veprës së Mjedës: pasqyrimin e denjë të figurës së gruas shqiptare, veçanërisht si nënë. Ndër lirikat e ndryshme të përfshira ose jo në veprën "Juvenilja" ka një varg vjershash me të cilat poeti ndjek traditën e Rilindjes ku himnizon bukuritë e atdheut ("Malli për atdhe", "Mikut tem Pal Moretti"), duke i kënduar gjuhës si mjet zgjimi të ndërgjegjjes kombëtare ("Gjuha shqipe"), ku i kushton një vëmendje të veçantë problemit themelor të luftës për pavarësi, që ishte bashkimi i shqiptarëve ("Bashkonju", "Shqypes arbnore"). 
Mjeda, gjithnjë në vazhdën e Rilindjes, ngre lart figurën e heroit kombëtar, si simbol bashkimi dhe burim besimi në fitore. ("Vorri i Skanderbeut", "Shqypes arbnore", "Bashkonju", "Për një shkollë shqype mbyllun prej qeverisë otomane", "Mikut tem Pal Moretti", "Mikut Pal Moretti", "Lisus", "Liria"), duke theksuar në këtë poemë të fundit lidhjen e thellë të Skënderbeut me popullin, me masat fshatare. 
Në vjershën "Mikut Pal Moretti", Mjeda jep një gjykim të drejtë e të mprehtë jo vetëm për rëndësinë e Skënderbeut, si shpëtimtar i qytetërimit evropian, po edhe për politikën dredharake të fuqive të mëdha të Evropës së kohës së vet, që, për interesat e tyre, mbanin në këmbë perandorinë e kalbur osmane. Që në këtë vjershë romantike atdhetare vihen re nota shoqërore. Motive shoqërore janë vënë në bazë të dy vjershave të "Juvenilias": "I mbetuni" dhe "Shtegtari". Aty preken dy plagë të dhimbshme të Shqipërisë së kohës si: kurbeti dhe qëndrimi mospërfillës i klasave të pasura ndaj njerëzve të thjeshtë të popullit, bartës të luftës për çlirimin e vendit. Po trajtimi i këtyre problemeve nga pozitat e romantizmit me gjurmë sentimentalizmi dhe fryma e humanizmit kristian që i përshkon vjershat i ka zbehur deri diku dhe ka bërë që këto vjersha të mos kenë forcën e vjershave realiste të Çajupit dhe të Asdrenit, me të njëjtën tematikë. 
"Lisus" (botuar më 1921) dhe "Scodra"(1940) janë vepra, ku thelbi romantik vishet me një formë klasiciste. Këta dy poemtha liriko-epike karakterizohen nga një stil i kërkuar dhe retorik. Poeti himnizon këtu të kaluarën e lashtë të popullit tonë (te "Lisus" përmes materialit historik, kurse te "Scodra" nëpërmjet legjendës). Interes ka te "Lisus" paraqitja e figurës së Skënderbeut, që poeti ka dashur ta bëjë sa më njerëzore. 
Origjinaliteti dhe fuqia e vërtetë e talentit të Mjedës kanë gjetur shprehje në krijimet ku ai arrin në realizëm, si në vjershën "Mustafa Pasha në Babunë", në poemthin "Liria" dhe në kryeveprën e tij "Andrra e jetës". 
Tek e para, duke u nisur nga një fakt historik, tradhtia e Mustafa Pashë Bushatlliut, poeti ka tipizuar me forcë, duke e përshkruar "mbi thasë të florinjve, ndër valle jevgash" figurën e feudalit të zvetënuar, anadollak, parazit, që është kurdoherë gati të bëjë flì interesat e atdheut për të vetat. Vjersha merr kështu një kuptim të gjerë përgjithësues, duke tingëlluar si akuzë e fuqishme kundër të ashtuquajturve atdhetarë, përfaqësues të shtresave të larta, që përfitonin nga sakrificat e popullit. Figurës së Mustafa Pashës poeti i kundërvë masën e fshatarësisë së ngriturnë këmbë për mbrojtjen e atdheut, duke u bërë zëdhënës i urrejtjes së saj kundër feudalit tradhtar. 
"Liria", poemthi epiko-lirik, i ndërtuar me tingëllima, me problematikë politiko-shoqërore, është, ndofta, vepra e Mjedës që ka ide më të fuqishme. Në të ndihet jehona e kryengritjeve të malësorëve të Veriut më 1911, që tingëllon me forcë që në vargjet e para: 
"Lirim, lirim bërtet gjithkah Malcia" dhe vjen duke u rritur nga një tingëllimë në tjetrën. Poeti frymëzohet nga lufta për pavarësi e amerikanëve kundër kolonizatorëve anglezë, që ishin edhe pronarë tokash, dhe ua tregon shqiptarëve si shembull. Në mbylljen e poemës, ku paralajmërohet shpërthimi i kryengritjes së përgjithshme shqiptare nëpërmjet një mjeti të dashur për rilindasit, paraqitjes së hijes së Skënderbeut, që ngrihet nga varri. Poeti thekson se heroi kombëtar shkon "Ksollë për ksollë". Në këtë poemth ka vargje që dëshmojnë për afrimin e Mjedës me idetë demokratike. Kështu, ai pohon se kryengritësit mundën "kështjellat atnore", gjejmë aluzione për shfrytëzimin e fshatarësisë (s'ka me dalë ushtari me i grahë bulkut si kaut me sjeçe t'begut"). Këto mund të dëshmojnë se Mjeda e sheh lirinë të fituar prej amerikanëve jo vetëm në plan kombëtar, po edhe në plan shoqëror dhe shpreson se populli shqiptar do të shkundë shfrytëzimin e egër bashkë me zgjedhën feudale. 
Në këtë poemë shkrihen konçiziteti dhe forca shprehëse. Krahasimet dhe antitezat janë tronditëse ("lirinë e keni ju/ ne hekra kemi", "Posi berra që bleu mishtari vemi"). Romantizmi ia ka lënë vendin një realizmi ngjethës, një pasqyrim plot dramatizëm të gjendjes së atdheut. 
Vargu është njëmbëdhjetërrokëshi, i cili krijon atmosferën e madhërishme, përdorimi i bartjeve i jep dinamizëm stilit dhe shoqëron alternimin e ndjenjave dhe të mendimeve. Lloji i zgjedhur i organizimit të vargut në tingëllima i disiplinon shpërthimet lirike. Gjuha është e pasur, megjithatë veçoritë krahinore e vështirësojnë leximin e lirshëm.

----------


## NoName

*Andrra e Jetës* 
*(analizë)* 



Në këtë poemë shoqërore-psikologjike me elemente të poemës filozofike, që u shfaq si dukuri e veçantë në letërsinë shqiptare të kohës, janë sintetizuar tiparet më karakteristike të artit të Mjedës, si: fryma demokratike, lakonizmi dhe plasticiteti. Kjo poemë është vazhdim, shtjellim i përgjithshëm i atyre motiveve nga jeta e fshatarëve të varfër, që e shqetësonin Mjedën dhe njëkohësisht pasqyrë e mendimeve të tij për jetën njerëzore dhe lumturinë. 
Në qendër të vëmendjes është një familje e varfër malësore që përbëhet nga nëna dhe nga dy vajzat. Poema ndahet në tri pjesë që i përgjigjet fatit të tre heroinave: Trinës, Zogës e Lokes. 
"Andrra e jetës" hapet me një metaforë aq të thjeshtë sa edhe të hijshme, të gjallë e kuptimplotë: 

Molla t'kputuna nji degët, 
dy qershia lidhë n'nji rrfi 
ku fillojnë kufijt e gegët 
rrinë dy çika me nji nanë. 

Kjo metaforë jep idenë e lidhjes së ngushtë të personazheve të veprës dhe, njëherësh të bën të parandjesh ndarjen e tyre. Me imtësi të zgjedhuara, poeti na e jep të gjallë mjedisin malësor: 

U ndie një za te shtegu; 
Cice, del se erdh murgjina 
e mbrapa po vjen Trina 
me i gjengj të sykës n'grykë! 

Vajza e vogël vdes para kohe. Poeti përshkon thellë në mendimet dhe ndjenjat e nënës, e cila e jeton me dhembje fatkeqësinë, para se të ngjasë, në një natë të tmerrshme ankthi. S'ka gjë më tragjike dhe njëkohësisht më të lartë njerëzore, sesa skena midis Lokes dhe Zogës pas vdekjes së Trinës; habia fëminore e vogëlushes që s'kupton dramën në shtëpinë e saj, dhe kujdesi i dhembshur i nënës, e cila, duke qenë vetë nën peshën e rëndë të dhembjes, nuk do që ajo të rëndojë, të bjerë në shpirtin e njomë të vajzës. 

Në pjesën e dytë, që i kushtohet Zogës, poeti ka derdhur ngjyrat më të ndritshme, duke dashur të shprehë nëpërmjet këtij personazhi ëndrrat e veta për të ardhmen. Në fillim jepen ndjenjat dhe dëshirat karakteristike për moshën e vajzës me forcë të veçantë psikologjike, pa sentimentalizëm, me shumë vërtetësi dhe kthjelltësi. Ëndërrimet rinore të Zogës realizohen. Ajo dashurohet dhe martohet. Poeti e përcjell me këshilla plot dhembshuri për jetën e saj të re. Së fundi, me një këngë plot optimizëm, na lajmëron se Zoga u bë nënë. 
Është për t'u vënë rè se bukuritë e natyrës parakalojnë njëra pas tjetrës, për t'ia lënë vendin buzëqeshjes së fëmijës. Epilogun e poemës e përbën fundi i jetës së vështirë, plot saktifica e stoike të Lokes që, e mbetur vetëm, thërret vdekjen ta marrë. 

"Andrra e jetës", megjithëse trajton një rast të veçantë, pasqyron tragjedinë e fshatarësisë shqiptare dhe dëshirën e saj të zjarrtë për një jetë më të mirë. Titulli i veprës ka një kuptim të thellë. Me këtë poeti s'ka dashur aspak të thotë se jeta është një iluzion, veçse jeta për të varfërit mbetet një ëndërr e parealizuar. Poema pra, në thelb është realiste me një gjykim romantik. Poeti ka prekur plagë të rënda të shoqërisë së kohës: mjerimin që mbyste sa e sa jetë, ende të paçelura (fati i Trinës), zakonin patriarkal që e ndante nënën nga e bija dhe e mbërthente të parën pas vatrës së shuar; mospërfilljen e shoqërisë ndaj individit (fati i Lokes). Mbarimi tragjik i kësaj të fundit është një protestë e heshtur. Por jo më pak i fortë është fakti që, kur heroi ka humbur çdo shpresë, poeti nuk e bën të kërkojë ngushëllim në iluzionet e jetës përtej varrit. Lokja vdes me ndjenjën e revoltës ndaj fatit të saj të padrejtë. Personazhet në poemë janë të gjalla e tipike dhe kanë një logjikë të brendshmenë përputhje me mjedisin ku jetojnë e veprojnë. Trina sapo është vizatuar, meqenëse edhe në jetë nuk arrin të zhvillohet si karakter. Ajo, sapo shfaqet, zhduket. Megjithatë e kryen rolin e vet. Me fati e saj është përgjithësuar fati i tërë atyrë fëmijëve fshatarë që vdisnin para kohe nga puna e rëndë dhe nga kushtet e vështira të jetës. 

Zogën e shohim në zhvillim: në fillim fëmijë naive, që nuk kupton ç'ka ngjarë kur i vdes motra, pastaj vajzë me ëndërrimet karakteristike të moshës së saj. Siç zbulohet edhe nga ato ëndërrime ajo është vajzë malësore tipike, e thjeshtë, punëtore, po edhe e aftë për ndjenja të thella e të fuqishme, që shokun e jetës e përfytyron "me rrip rreth brezit, me një gjashtore e një kacatore", pra, para së gjithash, trim. 

Lokja është tipi i gruas malësore, punëtore, vetëmohuese, nënë e dhembshur e stoike, mbi të cilën ka rënduar tërë barra e familjes, se burrat i shuante pushka e armikut, hakmarrja ose kurbeti. Ajo sakrifikon rininë që të rritë të bijat, dhe është e lumtur, nuk jepet përpara vështirësive të jetës (të kihet parasysh qëndrimi me të vërtetë burrëror me të cilin mposht vdekjen e Trinës, kur mundohet të ngushëllohet me mendimin e jetës së nënshtruar të gruas në familjen patriarkale. 
Mesazhi që përmban kjo figurë, është lufta me jetën. Gjersa pati mundësi të luftonte, ajo jetoi. Vdiq kur nuk mundi më të japë asgjë. Dhe në fund të fundit ajo u largua nga jeta me një fitore përderisa e kreu detyrën e vet, e bëri të bijën të aftë për të jetuar dhe për t'ia përcjellë një qënieje tjetër flakën e jetës. 
"Andrra e jetës" pasqyron dashurinë e poetit për fshatarësinë e varfër, admirimin e tij për tiparet e larta morale të njerëzve të thjeshtë, në veçanti të gruas shqiptare, si edhe dhembjen për fatin e hidhur të atyre njerëzve. Mjeda nuk depërton në shkaqet shoqërore të dramës së heronjve të vet, as nuk mendon për rrugën e ndryshimit të gjendjes. Po ai nuk pajtohet me këtë realitet të hidhur. Njëkohësisht poeti nuk bie në pesimizëm, ruan besimin në vlerat pozitive të jetës, në të ardhmen. Tek "Andrra e jetës" ka tragjizëm, po jo mohim të jetës. Së ardhmes poeti i këndon nëpërmjet zogës, e cila arrin të realizojë ëndrrën e vet për lumturi, megjithëse brenda kuadrit të ngushtë familjar. Fati i saj merr kështu një kuptim simbolik. 

Jo më kot linja e Zogës zë vendin kryesor të poemës. Tërë pjesa e dytë është himni më i zjarrtë dhe bukurinë e saj. Në mendjen e lexuesit dy tabllotë e dhimbshme të pjesës së parë e të fundit shkrihen në tablonë madhështore të nënës që mban në krahë fëmijën, simbolin e vazhdimësisë së jetës. 
Merita më e rëndësishme e "Andrrës së jetës", e parë në kuadrin historik, qëndron në dhënien e tablosë realiste të mjerimit në malësinë shqiptare. Pasqyrimi realist i gjendjes së rëndë të malësorëve ishte në mënyrë të tërthortë një akuzë kundër shoqërisë së kohës. 

Nga ana artistike "Andrra e jetës" është një nga veprat më të përsosura të poezisë sonë. Ajo shquhet për atë thjeshtësi të mrekullueshme të subjektit dhe të stilit që karakterizon kryeveprat. Thellësia e mendimit shkrihet këtu me njomësinë e ndjenjave, analiza e mprehtë psikologjike me forcën përshkruese. Lakonizmi është i pashembullt: në 296 vargje jepet drama e mjerimit dhe e paragjykimeve, himni i zjarrtë për jetën dhe për dashurinë, skaliten tre personazhe të paharrueshme, pikturohet me ngjyra të forta e të qarta mjedisi malësor. Figuracioni është sa i thjeshtë, aq i pasur dhe kuptimplotë. Gjuha e poemës (shkodranishtja e plotësuar me fjalë e shprehje të krahinave përreth), është e larme, shprehëse, e saktë, e begatë me fjalë të rralla. 
Mjeda është një poet atdhetar me prirje të theksuara demokratike që i këndoi lëvizjes kombëtare nga pozitat e fshatarësisë së varfër, së cilës i përkiste me origjinë. Nga këto pozita ai pasqyroi edhe mjerimin e popullit. Në atë pjesë të veprës së tij që trajton motive shoqërore gjejmë pakënaqësi nga realiteti i kohës, dhembje për fatin e popullit. Bashkë me Çajupin ai dha një ndihmesë të rëndësishme në kalimin e letërsisë sonë nga romantizmi në realizëm. 
Qe kryesisht poet lirik, i një lirizmi që pasurohet shpesh me momente epike; dallohet si për ndjenjën e masës, ashtu edhe për forcë përshkruese. Poeti është edhe mjeshtër i përsosur i vargut dhe i strofës. Në poezinë e tij gjejmë një larmi të veçantë vargjesh dhe një begati strofash. Mjeda parapëlqen tetërrokëshin dhe njëmbëdhjetërrokëshin. Tingëllimën e lëvron me mjeshtëri të veçantë. 
Mjedën e karakterizon thellësia psikologjike në vizatimin e personazheve (Lokja dhe Zoga janë nga personazhet më të realizuara të poezisë sonë). 
Në artin e tij shkrihen hovet e frymëzimit me punën këmbëngulëse për të lëmuar fjalën e për t'i dhënë shkëlqim.

----------


## NoName

*Gjuha Shqipe* 


_Përmbi za që lshon bylbyli, 
gjuha shqipe m'shungullon, 
përmbi er' që jep zymbyli, 
pa da zemren ma ngushllon. 

Ndër komb' tjera, ndër dhena tjera, 
ku e shkoj jetën tash sa mot, 
veç për ty m'rreh zemra 
e mjera e prej mallit derdhi lot. 

Nji kto gjuhë që jam tue ndie, 
jan' të bukra me themel 
por prap' kjo, si diell pa hije, 
për mue t'tanave iu del. 
................................ 

Ku n'breg t'Cemit rritet trimi 
me zbardh, Shqipe, zanin tand, 
e ku Drinit a burimi 
që shpërndahet kand e kand. 

Geg' e tosk', malsi, jallia 
jan' nji komb, m'u da, s'duron; 
fund e maj' nji a Shqipnia 
e nji gjuh' t'gjith' na bashkon. 

Qoftë mallkue kush qet ngatrrime 
ndër kto vllazën shoq me shoq, 
kush e dan me flak' e shkrime 
çka natyra vet' përpoq. 

Por me gjuhë kaq t'moçme e mjera 
si nj'bij' kjo që pa prind mbet: 
për t'huej t'mbajshin dhenat tjera, 
s't'kishte kush për motër t'vet. 

E njat tok' që je tue gzue, 
e ke zan' tash sa mij' vjet, 
Shqiptaria, që mbet mblue 
sot nën dhe, edhe shqip flet._

----------


## NoName

*Vaji i bylbylit* 


_Po shkrihet bora, 
Dimni po shkon; 
Bylbyl i vorfën, 
Pse po gjimon? 

Pushoi murlani 
Me duhi t'vet; 
Bylbyl i vorfën, 
Çou mos rri shkret. 

Gjith; fushët e malet 
Blerim e mbëloj; 
Livadhi e pema 
Gjithkah lulzoj. 

Ndër pyje e orgaja, 
N'ma t'mirin vend, 
Me rreze dielli 
Po e gëzon gjith'kend. 


E tuj gjimue 
Shikon rreth e rreth 
Nji prrue qi veret 
Rrjedh nëpër gjeth. 

A çil kafazi, 
Bylbyl, flutro; 
Ndër pyje e orgaja, 
Bylbyl, shpejto. 

Kerkush ma hovin 
Atje s'ta pret, 
Me zeher haejen 
Kerkush s'ta qet. 

Kafaz ke qiellin, 
Epshin pengim, 
E gjith ku t'rreshket 
Shkon fluturim. 

Nëpër lamije 
Ke me gjet mel, 
Për gjith'prendverën 
Njajo buk t'del. 

E kur t'zitë e di 
ndër prroje pi, 
Te njato prroje 
Qi ti vetë di. 

Tash pa frigë çerdhen 
E ban ndoj lis; 
Nuk je si'i nieri 
Qi nuk ka fis 

E ur t'vin zhegu, 
Kur dielli shkon, 
Ti ke me këndue 
Si ke zakon. 

Rreth e rreth gjindja 
Me t'ndie rri; 
Prej asi vendit 
Dahen me zi. 

A çilë kafazi, 
Bylbyl, flutro; 
Nder pyje e ograja, 
Bylbyl, shpejto. 


Nder tranfofille, 
Nder zamakë nga; 
Ku qeshet kopshti, 
Idhnim mos mba. 


Po shkrihet bora, 
Dimni po shkon; 
Bylbyl i vorfen , 
Pse po gjimon?_

----------


## NoName

*Andrra e Jetës 
(Trina)* 


I 

Molla t'kputuna nji deget, 
dy qershia lidhë n'nji rrfanë, 
ku fillojnë kufijt' e Geget, 
rrijnë dy çika me nji nanë. 

Kreskë e bre perzie me lisa 
rriten rrotull, me çetinë, 
plepa t'but' e qiparisa 
mbëlojnë e veshin at' ledinë. 

S'ushton mali prej baktie, 
s'fryn murrlani me duhi; 
paq i kthelltë prej perendie, 
paq prej njerit e qeti. 

Gurra e lugut veç ushtonte 
si lahutë me kangë kreshnike; 
e ndër pemë bylbyli këndonte 
valle dasmet e fisnike. 

Ngreh, bylbyl, n'at' hije valle, 
ushto, gurrë trimneshë, n'shkambije; 
bulk i natës kungallë, qi talle 
nëpër gemba e për lamie, 

këndoni, këndoni. Veç prej stanit 
t'ardhmen Trina mbramje n'shpi, 
tue blegrue nji kij mbas zanit 
t'deles nanë keni me ndi. 

Veç prej plehut gjel-kokoti 
me njat za që s'nd'rron kurr-herë, 
ka me gjegjë se a tue ndërrue moti 
se a tue çue nji tjetër erë. 


II 

U ndie nji za te shtegu; 
Cice! del se erdh murgjina, 
e mbrapa po vjen Trina 
me 'j qingj të sykës ngryk. 

E duel me mjelcë te burgu 
Lokja, nxuer viçin jashtë, 
e Shega, e lehtë si kashtë 
tue kcyemun u bërlyk. 

Iu suell oborrit rrotull 
tu' u hjedhë me bisht përpjetë; 
derisa plaka vetë 
rrshanë tu murgjina e çoj. 

Moli tue këndue, lopën, 
tue pritur viçin prorë; 
e tambli, bardh si borë 
përmbrenda mjelcës gufoj. 

Mandej muer kijin pezull 
e u vu me sykën n'sanë, 
sa çote tamblin anë 
Zoga me nxe do pak. 

Muer edhe krande e cokla, 
e Trinkën muer për bri: 
ish lodhë: i dhimbte nd'ijë, 
e kishte mollzat gjak. 

Vuni do krande n'votër 
e fryni n'zjerm qi ish ndalë; 
thej pshesh me tambël valë, 
e mbushi kupat plot. 

Pshesha me kollomoqe, 
t'mirë edhe për zotni, 
kur don për rob e shpi, 
me i fal' i madhi zot. 

E hangri Zoga shishëm, 
por Tringa s'hangri gja, 
as Lokja, qi ishte vra 
mbas çikës, nuk hangri dot. 

Por tirte ndejë te votra, 
tue kqyrë me zemër t'plasun, 
tue nduk' at' shllugë të rrasun 
iu mbushnin sytë me lot. 

Kur nji mbas nji pranë zjermit 
u mblodhën gjumit fëmija, 
u çue, e t'dy, si kija, 
mbi t'shtruemen i vendoj. 

E tirte prap te votra; 
penj tirte për xhubleta, 
e i dukej se tu këneta, 
se n'shpella me dragoj, 

tirshin dhe shtojzovallet 
tue luejtë pa mejun gishtat; 
siellshin me pleq ferishtat 
ndoshta edhe fëmin' e vet? 

E shloj me pa tue pritun 
dritën e pishës me dorë; 
ngrykas, si dy qiellorë, 
me krahë pa pupla i gjet. 


III 

Cice, shka ka sot Trinka 
qi po priton m'u çue? 
Zgjoje me dalë me mue, 
me lëshue bag'tin' e vet. 

- Bij', mos e prek, se njomja 
tash a tue folë me Zojën; 
len zan' e mos çil gojën 
se e lumja Zojë t'bërtet. 

Qe prifti, nanë, qe dajat 
mbas tij, me qiri n'dorë; 
katundca me malcorë 
sa shpia nuk i xe. 

- Rri, bij' se sonte Trinka 
po shkon me bujtë te Zoja; 
merri këto lule e çoja 
së lumës dhunti për të.

----------

